# Wichita Kansas



## shebawolf145 (Nov 23, 2007)

Hey is there anyone here from Wichita Kansas by any chance? If so please please email me. I am trying to get a little convention started here and I would like to recruit some people who are interested to be part of the staff!


----------



## Summercat (Nov 23, 2007)

shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> Hey is there anyone here from Wichita Kansas by any chance? If so please please email me. I am trying to get a little convention started here and I would like to recruit some people who are interested to be part of the staff!



Mmm. I would first set up a regular meet, rather than a convention. Wichita, Kansas doesn't really have much appeal. I mean, it's in black and white, after all.


----------



## shebawolf145 (Nov 23, 2007)

well we do already have some meets...at people's houses...check out yahoo group wichita furs


----------



## Summercat (Nov 24, 2007)

shebawolf145 said:
			
		

> well we do already have some meets...at people's houses...check out yahoo group wichita furs



That would involve me getting involved other than spouting random advice on a forum


----------

